# Wanting to get into fly fishing



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

So I've been watching videos of salt water fly fishing. Are there any certain rods or reels to be looking at? Are is there a good starter kit or setup. Any info or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

If you're just starting, I'd recommend buying a Redington Crosswater combo. Very reasonable & throws quite well. You'll want to upgrade, but it'll get the job done with no complaints until you decide whether or not you'd like to get more into fly fishing.


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

I've used a cheap combo my buddy had but it was in a creek in Tennessee and I enjoyed it. I just don't know much about them or how to set them up. Line wise. 

How do you keep from getting spooled but not breaking the line is it just something you learn as to how much pressure to hold on the line?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is a thread I started a few months ago: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f56/gonna-finally-jump-530818/

I ended up with a TFO Signature Series and an Allen Reel, Courtland Rio Line. Fly fishing is no joking around when it comes to $$$. It is spendy.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Once you decide what weight you want to start out with, let me know. I have a lot of fly tackle, and been thinking of selling a piece or two. It's not cheap stuff, but it could save you a lot of money instead of buying new stuff.
And in my opinion, it's worth it to spend a few more dollars than you may have planned to get a rod that truly casts better. It can be very frustrating to try and learn on a noodle that doesn't feel good. Even if you don't buy anything from me, I'd recommend at least a "mid-grade" rod and a good line. Reels are not much more than a place to hold your line (until you get into catching big redfish, kings, and larger species that will pull more drag than your palm wants to offer).
Good luck in the venture, have fun, and let us know how things are progressing!


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

I would stay inshore for a while learning and rarely go offshore anyways. What weight would be recommended for inshore for reds and specs? The choosing line and all that is where I get lost.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

DON'T RUN OUT AND BUY ANYTHING YET!!!!!!

Go to a good fly shop and test cast a few different rods. My favorites are Old Florida Outfitters (http://www.oldfloridaoutfitters.com) and the Orvis store in Sandestin.

Another alternative is to go to a fly casting clinic hosted by Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida (http://www.flyfishpensacola.com) and cast a few different setups there.

Fly casting is a very personal experience and just because your buddy recommends brand X shouldn't mean ANYTHING to you. Get out there and find something that feels good to you.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> If you're just starting, I'd recommend buying a Redington Crosswater combo. Very reasonable & throws quite well. You'll want to upgrade, but it'll get the job done with no complaints until you decide whether or not you'd like to get more into fly fishing.


X4......I got an awesome deal on a combo and have caught several large bull reds all the way down to bream on it... I'm gonna use it fer a while then upgrade and give it to my son. I tie my own flies (no expert but it's awesome to catch em on your own) and I'll probably upgrade my kit just like my fly rod/reel. 

It's a purty awesome part of fishing!!!:thumbsup: Just look over some older fly post!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Stickslinger said:


> I would stay inshore for a while learning and rarely go offshore anyways. What weight would be recommended for inshore for reds and specs? The choosing line and all that is where I get lost.


I'd go w/an 8wt set-up little heavy for some of the Trout you'll be into but just right for some of those bay Reds. 7 through 9 would be fine alternatives.

U don't have to worry about being spooled if your leader is lighter than your backing. I have a section of 15lb in my leader and my backing is 20-30lb. I've caught a Red or 2 20 plus and never came close to getting to the end of my backing .

Still in search of a big Jack on the fly, sure want to see how that goes :shifty:.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Starting out*

The Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida (www.ffnwf.org) - not only has casting clinics but we have 8 wt TFO rods you can try out at the club, and monthly meetings and fly tying sessions. However we will not have a clinic in September (always 3rd Saturday) because Sept 18/19 Will be the Gulf Coast Fly Fishing Fair in Ocean Springs MS. Ongoing casting and tying demos and TFO will have a factory rep and rods there. And it's free.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

^^^^ What he sez.................

Robin


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Blueheron said:


> The Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida (www.ffnwf.org) - not only has casting clinics but we have 8 wt TFO rods you can try out at the club, and monthly meetings and fly tying sessions. However we will not have a clinic in September (always 3rd Saturday) because Sept 18/19 Will be the Gulf Coast Fly Fishing Fair in Ocean Springs MS. Ongoing casting and tying demos and TFO will have a factory rep and rods there. And it's free.


I will wait till I can make it to one of the clinics, I have looked around a lot and havnt really decided mainly due to not knowing anything in looking at. Thanks for everyone's input. I can't wait to get a solid setup and get to fishing with a fly setup.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

My take--for what it is worth. When I was a kid, 65 years ago, I used some really bad fly fishing equipment. One 3 piece fly rod had no mid section. My Dad or uncle shimmed the ferrule to hold the tip into the butt section. Another rod had about 6" of the tip missing. The tip guide was made from a paper clip. (My invention) I was about 10 at the time. It cast light years better than the rod with the missing mid section.

I used whatever line I could beg, borrow or steal, sometimes cotton staging soaked in Linseed oil. I didn't always have a reel.

Today's rods are awesome--yeah, and some are awesomely expensive. Then there are some dang nice rods that are mighty fine and not terribly expensive. Check out Echo rods and reels. I cast an Echo Solo combo at ICAST that felt fine to me. Probably didn't have a lifetime guarantee but these "high end" rod companies can afford to replace rods at the prices they charge. The Echo combo cost around $169 if I remember correctly. Lefty Kreh picked up the same combo and, even in his 90's, laid out the entire line, something I couldn't do on my best day. *Google Echo Solo. Rod, reel, line and leader, $169.95.*

Check out Colton rods and reels too. My favorite rod at this time is a 9wt Colton. I bought it to replace an Orvis Trident that was lifted from my yak. Check out Albright too. I have an Albright 8 wt that is a little slow which makes it an absolute joy to cast with a floating line and big Bass poppers.

Why spend $1000 on something you aren't even sure you are going to be able or even want to use? 

Some folks need something to brag about. See all the trucks with Yetti stickers, G. Loomis, etc? What about folks bragging about having $12,000 in their Ghenoee? Lot of that seems to be compensation for a short


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Trade in all of your other tackle and equipment and buy a decent 6wt-8wt to start and jump on youtube. You will never look back.


----------

